# What is the best Thai breeder to you?



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the bettas over in Thailand and would love to get a few. (I've decided to house 4-5 bettas. 8 is too much for me to handle, but I can't just pick three ;-)) I'm thinking of getting 2-3 from over there and shipping together to save on it. 

Who has the best prices/rates shipping wise to you? Whose bettas are worth it? Whose are healthiest? Whose have the best colors and breeding? 

This is all personal opinion, so please no one get offended! 

:thumbsup:​


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Chaba hands down. Amazing fish, great service, he even replaced two fish for me when they died weeks after their arrival. His fish have spawned for me with ease and they are some of the best out there. I also like Ploybettas. As far as getting Thai fish I use transhipper Linda Olson. I pick my fish up from her...no shipping stress! She does a great packing job on them (I've seen her pack boxes, and I use the same method...no DOAs here!).


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I love love love PloyBettas and was considering purchasing from them! They have the most gorgeous fish I have EVER seen! I almost impulsed bought a couple last Saturday, but I don't have tanks set up for them yet so I forced myself not to because it just wouldn't be fair to the poor boys!

I'll go search Chaba now!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was about to buy a guy from Ploybetta's but he seemed to have taken down all of his 'for sale' bettas? Weirdddd.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ploybetta is great as is Aquastar71, or Xmanbettas, Greatbettas has nice fish. Sometimes Elegantbetta does to. For HMPK hands down my favorite breeder is ... Nit or something like that.. they don't have any actions up right now and I can't remember their user names.

Just check the feed back on the seller of whatever fish you like best.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Ariel-I followed Ploy's auctions and they all currently closed. I think they'll set them back up soon??

I need to check all these out!


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Bettaakapes, Aquastar71, Interbettas and Korwhord are all great to deal with and the fish I got from them were very nice.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is an excellent question. Here is my experience based on purchases I have made from these sellers. 

HMPK, bar none seller Ninebettas. Here is Sathit’s website http://www.chonburi-betta-lover-club.com/ His betta’s fins are superb, really bright colors and they are extremely healthy. His customer service is excellent. And you can contact him to make a special request; you don't have to wait until he post on AB. He has bred one of the best super black HMPK I have ever seen. I have a standing order with him, waiting on that special super black pair. Sometimes he gives me sneak peeks, and I have swooped up a few fish before he has posted them on AB.

HM, this is a hard one. I would argue that in terms of uniqueness and color range, Banleangbettas and Aquastar71. I rate Aquastart71 customer service much higher than Banleangbettas, and Kit really works with you. My only complaint is that AQ71 betta's hate to be shipped and in my experience end up being tail biters. I spent $81 bucks on one of his fish and never got to see him in his full glory because he bit his tail off during shipment. On the plus side, he has turned out to be an excellent breeder.

Banleangbettas, definitely sells some of the most unique fish I have ever seen. But their fins can leave a lot to be desired. But I have never seen red dragons like his. Very clean bodies, but the fins need work. 

For marbles, Ploybettas, there is just no comparison. I have posted a thread on some marbles I got from him and I have never witnessed such a magnificent transformation. I was also very happy with the customer service. 

In terms of HM finnage, Interbettas has to be my top choice. Sanya consistently breeds high quality betta’s, has excellent customer service and if you buy a pair from him, he will give you his opinion on which female will be the best match for your male to achieve your desired goals. I love working with Sanya, but I’m not really fond of coppers and that seems to be his main focus now. 

One seller I hope to purchase from one day is Nicebetta's. I really love their style, but I have not seen them on AB in awhile. They breed a fish labeled Serenade or something like that. 

A little long winded, but hopefully this helps. Here are some pictures of my fish I referred to throughout this thread. 


This is Royce. I am in love with this man. Great personality, very healthy. Just makes me smile thinking about him.









Here is Brick from AQ71, beautiful, but he will bite his tail when he is stressed. 









Here is Troy, from Banleangbettas. Just look at his body, nice clean scales. I had to have him even though his fins need a lot of work. I didn't buy with the intentions of breeding him. But he is a great fish. 








This is Benjamin from Interbettas. No complaints, and his fins are amazing. He is in the breeding tank right now, I'm hoping for some fry in a few days. Out of all my HM he has the best fins. And he is funny.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I just checked AB and Ninebettas is up on AB. They had a gorgeous blue black HMPK for sell, but someone just bought him. Another thing I forgot to mention is that his prices are great.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

oh wow, troy is just downright amazing. they're all beautiful, but he just made my jaw drop. I keep scrolling up to look at him again, lol


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Tisia said:


> oh wow, troy is just downright amazing. they're all beautiful, but he just made my jaw drop. I keep scrolling up to look at him again, lol



Thank you.


----------

